# am i crazy or what?



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so i have 4 goldens,1 from telesmith,2 rescues, and 1 failed foster. well i always search for goldens or gordan setters in my area who may need help. meet my new foster,1 year old gordan setter who never saw a vet or had been brushed.picked her up from a shelter an hour north of me, matted and stinky, i cried on my way home she reminded me of my allie r.i.p and she drooled, probably from stress. stopped at a groomers to see if they could do an emergency bath, they did and also had to shave many mats that would never be brushed out. then to the vets for all shots,capstar,heartworm test and pills, as well as de-wormers. home to meet the crew, remarkably everything is very good. she will be going to a gordan rescue rescue near detroit, that is if i can part with her.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You sound like a good person.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You're not crazy, just love animals, thanks for taking her in and taking such good care of her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful ! It will be hard to let her go , I bet. I like Gordon Setters too.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

she's so beautiful, you are not crazy, you are incredibly big hearted!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

You're not crazy, you're an angel for taking this pretty thing in! She's really beautiful, thanks for helping her out!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, if you call that crazy, you'll find lots of company here at the forum!Maybe we should start a 4 dogs & over support group. LOL!!

She is beautiful :heartbeat

Bless you for helping her!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, she's beautiful! Kath, you're not crazy. Your two girls are so wonderful. I can see you having another dog in the house. If all of your dogs behave as nicely, another will fit right in. I wouldn't even say your crazy if you fail fostering AGAIN...

I love having Bailey here, but that is only 3, but it's the right three.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a sweetheart. thanks for sending her along the way to her new home, whether it ends up being yours or someone else's.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not crazy, just incredibly loving. What a beautiful dog. I bet she stays with you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That face just melts your heart. She is beautiful. If you are crazy then you are with the right group!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Definitely not crazy (and if you are so am I since I have 5 now). She is a beautiful girl! I am picking up a foster tonight and have been warned that he rides well but that he drools alot--need to remember to put in some towels!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh she is SO pretty!! My neighbor rescued a Gordon Setter and she is the sweetest and prettiest dog. What's really sad is she (Maddie is her name) was a show dog that just wasn't quite perfect enough, so she had been caged up the first year or two of her life and she was really weirded out by walking on grass at first. They never let her outside to play or anything so she had never felt grass. You are an amazing person for taking her in!!


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam (Apr 9, 2008)

You're not crazy at all. I would say that who ever neglects such amazing animals are the crazy ones!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, what a lucky girl!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sophie said:


> so i have 4 goldens,1 from telesmith,2 rescues, and 1 failed foster. well i always search for goldens or gordan setters in my area who may need help. meet my new foster,1 year old gordan setter who never saw a vet or had been brushed.picked her up from a shelter an hour north of me, matted and stinky, i cried on my way home she reminded me of my allie r.i.p and she drooled, probably from stress. stopped at a groomers to see if they could do an emergency bath, they did and also had to shave many mats that would never be brushed out. then to the vets for all shots,capstar,heartworm test and pills, as well as de-wormers. home to meet the crew, remarkably everything is very good. she will be going to a gordan rescue rescue near detroit, that is if i can part with her.


 
:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::wave:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Not crazy at all. Just seems our hearts get bigger and bigger when rescue need help. She's really beautiful (does she have a tail?)


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl! Look at the shine in her coat!! I don't think you're crazy...what I think is that these dogs are very lucky that you are around doing what you do!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Count me in!*

If you are crazy then I want to be counted in your group!

That Gordon Setter is asbolutely gorgeous and precious!

What did you name her?

:wavey::wave::You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Not crazy... I call someone like you a SWEET HEART!*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh is she GORGEOUS!!!! and those EYES, wow!!!! Good luck parting with her!!!! I know I wouldn't be able to


----------



## Hope (Jun 13, 2008)

She is very cute!! I'm sure she'll love the rest of your crew!


----------

